# Suche bikende Mädels aus Stuttgart



## IzzyRider (16. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin 24, wohne seit ein paar Monaten in Stuggi-West und kenne mich hier Stadt und Trailmäßig auch ganz gut aus. Jetzt suche ich Mädels für gemeinsame Biketouren und die gemütliche Feierabendrunde! Ich fahre seit 2,5 Jahren (Enduro, viel Trails, manchmal  Bikepark, meistens Touren) und inzwischen ganz souverän, aber will  noch viel dazu lernen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hätte auch Lust mal mit ein paar Mädels einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu  machen. Fahre hier "leider" meistens nur mit meinem Freund. Mir fehlen  die passenden Mädels! Also meldet euch gerne bei mir, wenn ihr Lust auf  eine Tour habt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ich würde mich freuen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2013)

Hi Izzy,

bin kein Mädel, kann Dir daher nicht direkt helfen, aber 2 Sachen fallen mir ein:
- Bikes'N'Boards (der Radladen in der Tübinger Str.) fährt Samstagnachmittags Touren vom Geschäft aus. Da sind auch immer mal Mädels dabei. Müsste ab 15.30h sein. Termine werden auch über deren FB Seite bekannt gegeben. 
- dann noch diese Filme:
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/19/pumptrackliebe_stuttgart/
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/30/ladies-night-im-interview/
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...rinnen-ana-laura-und-katrin-im-ibc-interview/

Also wenn es irgendwo Mädels zum Biken gibt, sollte Stuttgart recht weit vorn sein.

Viel Spaß!

Hockdrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IzzyRider (5. Mai 2013)

Immernoch auf der Suche


----------



## Supersonja (15. Mai 2013)

Hey Izzy Rider,
wenn du bock hast bin ich dabei für ne Feierabendrunde. Ich wohne auch in Stuttgart (Stammheim) und wenn schönes Wetter ist, fahre ich gerne mit, Ich fahre ein Cannyon Playzone und mag Trail und ein paar Drops, aber nicht zu heftig. Denke das ich ganz fit bin... Würd mich freuen wenns klappt

Gruß, Sonja


----------



## Se7enair (11. Juni 2013)

Dann lad ich dich recht herzlich dazu ein, mal im Unisport vorbeizuschnuppern.

Sind zwar nicht ausschließlich Mädels dabei, aber mittlerweile doch einige. Und da kann man ja dann Kontakte knüpfen für spätere Touren 

http://anmeldung.hochschulsport.uni-stuttgart.de/sportarten/aktueller_zeitraum/_Mountainbike.html

Morgen um 18:00 Uhr findet wieder die reguläre Ausfahrt statt. Danach meistens noch gemütliches zusammensitzen.

Mitmachen können alle, auch Nichtstudenten, und zum reinschnuppern musst du dich auch nicht anmelden.

Ich komm btw auch aus S-West, ca. 30Min braucht man mit dem Bike zur Uni hoch. Wir starten an den Allmandhallen.

Dauer zwischen 2-3h, vom Niveau gibt es meist drei Gruppen, eine Anfängergruppe, die auch hin und wieder Techniktraining macht. Eine mittlere und eine schnelle, die meist das gleiche fahren, nur in unterschiedlichem Tempo.


----------



## IzzyRider (12. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort. Da ich leider nicht mehr zu den Studenten  gehöre muss ich täglich bis 18 Uhr arbeiten. Weißt du zufällig,  ob sich die Mädels auch mal so zum Fahren treffen?


----------



## Se7enair (12. Juni 2013)

Du kannst mal in die Facebook-Gruppe beitreten

http://www.facebook.com/groups/156613944419215/

Die ist zwar nicht ausschließlich Unisport, aber da findet sich fast immer jemand für ne Ausfahrt, da kannst du ja einfach mal nachfragen.

Wo arbeitest du denn? Momentan kommen wir vor 18.15 sowieso nicht los da die Gruppe einfach zu groß ist. Evtl reicht es dir ja etwas früher Schluss zu machen und dann direkt zum Campus zu fahren.


----------



## jazzist (14. Juni 2013)

Hi, IzzyRider, wende Dich doch mal an Julia, könnte ganz gut passen:
http://rsv-vaihingen.de/index.php?id=493


----------

